

It’s Not About New Icons: What Jony Ive Needs to Do for Apple’s iOS - sk2code
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/05/what-jony-ive-needs-to-do-for-apple/

======
general_failure
Is amazing how one can whip up article after article quote after quote with no
facts

